# Floater Jig Mold



## MonsterGravy (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a floater jig mold that my buddy and I made last year. It worked great! Wish we'de have made it sooner. It makes 20 jigs that have a body
5/16" Dia. x 7/16" long. We got the matl. on line and will have enough for years and years to come. I'm not in the Jig Mold business ,but thought that folks may be interested. If I get at least 10 requests I will make them for $75 each. send me a PM and I will reply. If I get going soon enough, I'll have them in a couple weeks IE in plenty of time to load this springs ammo.

Jig Master 2000 and fixens -- It uses a 1/0 Hook



























Un trimmed jigs. It takes 10 seconds to trim flashing off with your finger nail.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait, so I get 20 floating jigs for $75?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You get a mold that can make up to 20 floating jigs at a time.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's how they look out of the mold and then painted. 
If you make sure all the hooks are seated properly in the mold you dont get a bit of flash. The unpainted jig you see pictured below was out of the mold in that condition.NO trimming needed. Even if you do happen to get a batch with flash around them it only takes a few seconds a jig to scrape it off with you fingernail.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

peple of the perch said:


> You get a mold that can make up to 20 floating jigs at a time.


Gotcha. Apparently my reading comprehension is a little fubar today.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the white foamy stuff in the bag called that you pour or inject in the mold called, and where can you buy it? (If you don't mind telling me or you can PM me). Thanks in advance.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe it is called polystyrene, and you can get it on ebay.

What is the gap on that 1/0 hook?


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a nice mold. I would like to buy one.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am trying to send you a pm but I need 5 posts first.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Swantucky how's it going!


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am ready to catch some warreyes!
Post number 4


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Post number 5. I will try a pm now.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's try again......


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Chuck when am I gonna get the Jig Master 2000 back.Its my turn. 7 weeks left.The countdown is on.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You still making these?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You and your buddy have mad skills. That is one nice mold.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Man! I had a couple of fellas ask where to get the material to make the floating jigs from. I got mine off of ebay a couple years ago. I spent 12 bucks on it . Havent bought a jig since.I still have plenty of jigs left over.I will probably make some more with the guys again this year just for a reason to get together and shoot the breeze before we gear up for the run. My buddy Chad(aka Monster Gravy) still has the program he wrote for the mold.Its a sweet mold.You make twenty jigs at a time with it. It takes about and hour to make a hundred once your all set up and cookin. then once you get the number you want made you just have to paint them. I hang them on a foam swimming pool noodle so the hooks dont get coated with paint. Dont wrap tape around the hooks. you will spend more time trying to get the tape off than you did making them! I like them better than any I buy. They work just as well......and I made them. Theres nothing like catching a fish on a lure you made yourself. If anybody has any questions let me know.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

BTW Here is the link to the material on ebay............................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Make-your-o...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab39b7fd0


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey EId! You and the Chadster should go into a side business. I can see both of you behind a table at sportsman shows full of pre-made jigs and molds even expanding into other mold markets such as spinner baits, soft plastics and such. I have a name already picked out for your company...ChE Squared Molds. The Chmart way to fish!!


----------

